# Brown discharge - when to worry



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,
I have just found out we are expecting twins







(7 week scan on Monday). Both babies were of a similar size with good heartbeats. I had a small amount of brown discharge when wiping (TMI!!!) over the weekend and my clinic said this is common with twins. Since my scan, I have had a small amount of brown but have managed to stay calm. However today, it got worse after a day at work and has eased up after putting my feet up tonight. I guess my question is when do you get this brown checked out? CARE said if it brown to basically ignore it? Easier said than done - my nerves are shot! It is terrifying







. I am going to tell my boss tomorrow that I am pg in case I feel I need to get signed off - maybe my babies are telling me I need to take is easy (I am a primary teacher but only work Wed, Thurs, Fri) although resting at home is not easy with a 2 year old














!

Surely it can't have gone wrong since 2 days ago? I can't have another scan already because the last one was only on Monday







and have been discharged by the clinic - feel lost and scared really! Really don't want to go to local EPU as have so many bad memories of that place and know they will want to scan internally - I am now paranoid that the dildo cam makes bleeding worse! Arrrggghhhh - I am going mad!

Thanks for any advice,
Michelle. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Brown is old blood and it's probably from implantation, which is going to be a bigger area with twins. It doesn't sound like you need to do anything yet, but if it gets significantly heavier or bright red, you will need to contact the epu. They can probably do an abdominal scan by now.

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

